# Warning - Check your insurance



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi,

Just read this on the Mazda Rotary Club.

http://www.mazdarotaryclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28074

Seems like they dont like paying out.....

Regards

Gerry


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

That chap should be speaking with the Insurance Ombardsman.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I'll keep following that thread .... thanks for the link Gez.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Interesting the bit about the pod. I *have* to race (sprint) my car for my insurance policy to be valid:clap: Even if I don't intend to do any meetings next year, I still need to renew my race licence and do a few sprints.
As the guy said, cheap insurance that does not pay out is worthless :chairshot


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

If he has done everything as he says then its a clear breach of contract and he only needs to make a phone call to the FSA and they will jump all over highway ....who are a crap insurer anyway


----------



## phatsupraboytt (Jun 3, 2005)

skykit said:


> If he has done everything as he says then its a clear breach of contract and he only needs to make a phone call to the FSA and they will jump all over highway ....who are a crap insurer anyway


I went with them and realised there a load of shite..


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

*'Highway Insurance'*.

Oh dear, I best not crash.:nervous:


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Thread now changed to 'Highway eventually settles with BlitzBoy'...


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

sleepyfox said:


> Thread now changed to 'Highway eventually settles with BlitzBoy'...


You're saying they got Blitz'd?:chuckle:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Apparently the chap got a call from one of the head honcho's and settled for £7k incl the car so not bad. I really do not know why they just didnt offer this to him in the first place.

Maybe i should start a thread on Howsies forum and debate why insurance is a legal requirement however when it comes to paying they make your life a misery. In my opinion if you insure your car for a certain value they should pay that figure and not 30% less otherwise a cheaper quote could have been given based on a 30% lower value which is wha the insurance is probably going to pay. Hence why i have insured my car at an agreed value so no negotiating to be done if the worse happens god forbid.

GEz


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Gez - absolutely. If they have a qualm, it should be settled up front prior to the insurance commencing. Otherwise we have the current situation where they're quite happy to just sell paper for money until something goes wrong, at which point they start the, "oh, there was a fly in my soup," malachy.

I'm sure if I bought a car, drove it for a year and then took it back asking for a refund because the seats were the wrong colour, I'd be told to f*ck off.


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I wouldn't insure a performance car through someone like them anyhow - would much prefer to do it through a specialist insurer - should get some pennies saved off one of the chaps recommended on this site.


----------

